# the cute factor :)



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just thought would share a couple of very cute pic's with you :thumbup::thumbup:

there are 4 jills [girls] and 1 hob [boy]

they are so sweety.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How old are they


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are nearly 3 weeks old, one is really noisy


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Years ago they would take a baby rat, roll it around the ferret cage to get the smell on it and then let the ferret rear the baby rat. They would then keep the rat and ferrets together as a side show at fairs.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

awww! so cute i love ferrets my uncle used to keep them and hunt rabbits for them they are so clever when i was a kid a used to go to country fates and race them through tubes n stuff like that your babies are so adorable so teeeny i want them but my oh would murder me good luck with them please send pics as they grow


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

myzoo said:


> awww! so cute i love ferrets my uncle used to keep them and hunt rabbits for them they are so clever when i was a kid a used to go to country fates and race them through tubes n stuff like that your babies are so adorable so teeeny i want them but my oh would murder me good luck with them please send pics as they grow


they are sweet few of ours did hunting the babies grandmum was well good at it, she now happy helping looking after the babies. love ferrets they are well happy /funny animals, the 3 girls are having great time looking after the babies. will put some up of the mum etc.



hawksport said:


> Years ago they would take a baby rat, roll it around the ferret cage to get the smell on it and then let the ferret rear the baby rat. They would then keep the rat and ferrets together as a side show at fairs.


didnt know that very interesting thanks.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Those kits are incredibley cute 

amazing to think they grow up and have big teeth lol


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww there lovely, sadly we lost our litter of kits earlier this month


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh thats sad sorry to hear you lost them


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous  I miss my bwpbwp!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Tooo cute, I wish I could take one lol


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

they look great,:thumbup:
was looking for some advise what is the bet way of ensuring that my jill's milk doesn't dry up will giving her lactose free milk and raw meat help as iam new to this. i bought her not knowing she was pregnant and need help


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

she gave birth on the 22nd to 9 kits they look really health she seems to be taking care of them fine but was told this could happen i just want to do my best for her and the kits


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I think as long as the kits are suckling, she shouldn't dry up.
Lacto-free milk is loved by my lot, as is cat/kitten milk (obviously the stuff in cartons, not suggesting you go catch a mothering moggy and feed your ferrets on her  )


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

thanx ferrets does it matter what she is eating as she is eating chicken wings and dried food(james welbeloved)


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

meat and kibble sounds fine to me (no expert)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

crazy critters yes thats what i give ours is raw meat and ferret food. oh they love eggs as well, hope all goes well.

anyway heres a few upto dated pic's they grown so much.


----------



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

hi carol, thanx for the help
kits look great how old are they:thumbup: 
does it matter which raw meat you use and can she have the skin of the chicken.
how will i give her the eggs?
was told to mix it with the lactose free milk. but then was told a few days later to give her them boiled which way is better
i was also told that they can suffer from a calcium deficiancy and that i should grind egg shell up in to a powder and add it to her milk:scared:.
sorry for all the questions

atb

crazy critters


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

crazy critters said:


> hi carol, thanx for the help
> kits look great how old are they:thumbup:
> does it matter which raw meat you use and can she have the skin of the chicken.
> how will i give her the eggs?
> ...


hi no worries mine sometimes chew up the soft chicken bones as well, i give them alsorts of meat and do blend raw egg up with some milk when got babies not very often though that i do have babies, 
i love watching them opening a egg they make a tiny whole and lap the yoke out.
the babies are just over 3 weeks the abouts.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Eggs can be raw, just cracked into a bowl. You could whisk in a bit of milk, but just egg is fine. Too much egg can also cause problems, just don't overdo it 
As long as the chicken is raw, she can have skin, bone and muscle meat. If it's cooked, no bones!

I too have heard you can pulverize egg-shells for extra calcium.


----------



## confusedone (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG they are sooo tiny! Very cute, getting me a bit 'broody' me thinks!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

carol said:


> crazy critters yes thats what i give ours is raw meat and ferret food. oh they love eggs as well, hope all goes well.
> 
> anyway heres a few upto dated pic's they grown so much.


 :thumbup:ahhh! they are growing by the day all looking so lovely iam glad they doing well wont be long now before you have fully grown bundles of cuteness thanks for the update i love to see how everybodys babies are doing you should be so proud of mummy and babies i know i would be are you going to train them or anything i herd its not to difficult to train them from babies then you could show them and let kids race them at country fates and stuff and the ferrets would love all the exercise as they are natural hunters once again congradulations on the progress keep us updated:thumbup:


----------

